# Buffered lidocaine



## sfaltinson (Jun 24, 2009)

Our provider just started using buffered lidocaine (sodium bicarbonate and lidocaine) in his ESIs instead of straight lidocaine for the topical anesthesia. Can this be billed separately (the sodium bicarb), or is it bundled into the surgical package as lidocaine would be? I think I know the answer to this one (bundled), but would like some reassurance.

Thanks,
Sara Faltinson, CPC


----------

